

LinkedIn Endorsements == Facebook Likes - calbucci
http://blog.calbucci.com/2013/03/linkedin-is-butchering-endorsements.html

======
mccolin
I think the endorsement blasting is actually worse than Facebook's over
liking, because of how that data is presented and what it is intended to
represent. 200 some dishonest endorsements make even the legitimate
endorsements among them value-less. A stray like (or a dozen) doesn't project
the same type of dishonesty.

------
SilentStump
They should treat endorsements like mini-recommendations and make individuals
list out why they're endorsing an individual regarding the said trait. Not
only would this validate the endorsements, but bring out the true value that I
believe was their intention.

